# Kemp's Italian Adventure: Short & Sweet



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

> Updated: September 28, 2008, 9:49 AM EST Comment add thisRSSblogemailPrint
> MONTEGRANARO, Italy (AP) - Former NBA All-Star Shawn Kemp's return to basketball ended before it started after Italian club Montegranaro Premiata broke off his one-year contract a week before the season starts.
> Kemp spent nine days in Italy training with the club and playing in three preseason games, then returned to the United States to check on his home in Houston, Texas, after Hurricane Ike and didn't return.
> "I am very sorry for my inability to return to the club in a timely manner due to personal issues," Kemp wrote in a letter posted on the team's Web site Saturday. "I'm very sorry that these unforeseen circumstances have resulted in the club's understandable decision."
> ...


 http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/8615348/Shawn-Kemp's-return-to-basketball-cut-short


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I wonder what the personal issues are?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Considering he left because of the hurricane, I'd assume he was making sure his property and family were ok.


----------

